# Where to live in east london?



## ampsmile (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings all, i've been a member for some time - but never did get around to posting anything!

Anyway, i come in search of advice.

I'm currently a student at QMUL, and living in halls (mile end).
So, i need to find somewhere to live next year. Despite having almost spent a year here, i'm not all that familiar with the different areas of the east end. Could anyone advise on a reasonable area to live? Or perhaps if you live in east london, talk a little about what it's like to live in your area? Pros, cons, closeness to transport links, eating out, etc! I don't mind travelling a little for the sake of staying somewhere half-decent like.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
ta 
-dave


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 23, 2008)

Hainault!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2008)

I've lived all around East London: Plaistow, Leytonstone, Leyton, Walthamstow, East Ham and West Ham and I can't say I'm in a rush to go back.

Mile End is pretty good though, but it gets pricey as you drift towards trendy Shoreditch.

Whatever you do, don't move to places like Manor Park, Plaistow or East Ham. They're awful, soulless areas. Manor Park is particularly depressing.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 23, 2008)

Or Dagenham, full of chavs.


----------



## ampsmile (Mar 23, 2008)

wow, quick replys.
i'll add those to the blacklist - cheers for the input.

-dave


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2008)

Bethnal Green has everything going for it that you could imagine: excellent transport links, great pubs and restaurants, lots of green space, lots of art galleries and free, random cultural events, and also lots for kids, but that won't be one of your criteria, I imagine. 

Mile End's fine too - and a bit cheaper.

Some parts of Hackney are great and not too expensive. Hackney Central is fine, London Fields is wonderful, Dalston and Clapton are a bit rough but your money will go further there. Even the traditional murder mile in Homerton and that area is getting a lot better. Stokey is so nice it doesn't seem like Hackney at all. 

If you're prepared to move further out, Walthamstow is pretty nice, has good transport links, and is really not too expensive. For you I guess stinking on the district line would be easiest for uni, but the others are right that Plaistow and Dagenham and so on are pretty soulless places. Bow's fine (just a stop along from where you are now), and East Ham would actually probably be OK as long as you're near the station - same with Stratford. 

Then there are the places along the DLR. Some of them are weird ghost towns even though they've just been built, like the area around Mudchute, but you can get OK places there without paying too much.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2008)

What sam said.  Basically.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Dalston and Clapton are a bit rough but your money will go further there.




clapton ain't that bad, a little "challenging" but i've lived there since 1997 with very few problems - it's a bit basic tbh, upper clapton is rubbish for shops, lower clapton is a bit better, and there's a few decent cafes and bars who are now getting brave enough to open there, transport links are ok, british rail to liverpool st, plenty of buses to connect you with the tube, close to stoke newington which is ok (if you can take the yummy mummy tribe in church st) and hackney/walthamstow marshes are on your door step, plus the lea valley


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 23, 2008)

As a student I think you're going to be struggling to live in Hackney Central, London Fields et al.... I speak as a middle-income professional who's been priced out!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> As a student I think you're going to be struggling to live in Hackney Central, London Fields et al.... I speak as a middle-income professional who's been priced out!!



when i moved to clapton in 97 it wasn't very popular, it's hard to fathom how expensive it has become


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Bethnal Green has everything going for it that you could imagine: excellent transport links, great pubs and restaurants, lots of green space, lots of art galleries and free, random cultural events, and also lots for kids, but that won't be one of your criteria, I imagine.
> 
> Mile End's fine too - and a bit cheaper.
> 
> Some parts of Hackney are great and not too expensive. Hackney Central is fine, London Fields is wonderful, Dalston and Clapton are a bit rough but your money will go further there. Even the traditional murder mile in Homerton and that area is getting a lot better. Stokey is so nice it doesn't seem like Hackney at all.


Yeah, Bethnal Green is good. I like Hackney (I don't count Stokey as being east!) but transport from some parts of the place can be an absolute fucking _nightmare_ at night.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 23, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah, Bethnal Green is good. I like Hackney (I don't count Stokey as being east!) but transport from some parts of the place can be an absolute fucking _nightmare_ at night.



That's why it has the highest proportion of cyclists anywhwere in London!  Only three miles into the west end...


----------



## Thora (Mar 23, 2008)

I live in Dalston, it's quite cheap (my room in a lovely flat is £60 a week) and haven't found it at all rough or dangerous tbh   I live very near the junction, so excellent transport by bus to everywhere and Dalston Kingsland overground station is 5 minutes walk away.  It's 10 minutes on the train to Camden, and walking distance to Shoreditch for going out in the evening.  Also about 10/15 minutes walk to London Fields and Broadway Market.  There's a little shopping mall with Superdrug/New Look/Sainsburys etc and a Tesco nearby, and Ridley Road Market.  Good selection of friendly pubs, trendy bars and Turkish food too.  I'm very happy here


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 23, 2008)

I  haven't been to Dalston for years, but I used to love Ridley Road market.
I aint alowed anywhere near Hackney any more on my own now. Pig even protested when I wanted to apply for work at Clissold Leisure Centre.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 23, 2008)

Bethnal Green is nice, yes, I'll third that. Decent area, decent transport links.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I  haven't been to Dalston for years, but I used to love Ridley Road market.
> I aint alowed anywhere near Hackney any more on my own now. Pig even protested when I wanted to apply for work at Clissold Leisure Centre.


i think he's exaggerating the dangers tbh


----------



## Thora (Mar 23, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I  haven't been to Dalston for years, but I used to love Ridley Road market.
> I aint alowed anywhere near Hackney any more on my own now. Pig even protested when I wanted to apply for work at Clissold Leisure Centre.



Why?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Pig even protested when I wanted to apply for work at Clissold Leisure Centre.



I didn't notice the table dancing bit.


----------



## Zeppo (Mar 23, 2008)

Have lived in Whitechapel, Bow and now Stratford. Property prices have gone crazy. Whitechapel, Brick Lane more edgy and lots of history but if u have kids maybe not the best place. Bow has a nice feel.

The Olympics is going to increase house prices. East London is great but do not fall for the whole Eastenders media thing which is a myth. Some great people but like elsewhere good and bad bits. Welcome to the East.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 23, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I  haven't been to Dalston for years, but I used to love Ridley Road market.
> I aint alowed anywhere near Hackney any more on my own now. Pig even protested when I wanted to apply for work at Clissold Leisure Centre.



He was probably worried the roof might fall on your head.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 23, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He was probably worried the roof might fall on your head.



PMSL!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 23, 2008)

i know east london very well. spent a good 4 years there.

Victoria Park is probably me favourite spot - nearest station Mile End.
has an excellent pub - Inn on the Park.
and a short distance to Roman Road.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 23, 2008)

I was born in Bethnal Green. When I was little I always wanted one of those houses on Paradise Row, opposite the tube station. Not sure I would live there now, right next to the overground line and it just looks a right yuppie road to live on.
This is the sort of house my great grandparents lived in, an old weavers cottage. They lived in Cranbrook Street off Roman Road.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I was born in Bethnal Green. When I was little I always wanted one of those houses on Paradise Row, opposite the tube station. Not sure I would live there now, right next to the overground line and it just looks a right yuppie road to live on.
> This is the sort of house my great grandparents lived in, an old weavers cottage. They lived in Cranbrook Street off Roman Road.



I knda like the look of those houses too, and Paradise Row would be a great address. They don't appear to have any gardens, though.  

The ones I crave now are the ones off Old Ford Rd, down the Bethnal Green end. They all have dark blue front doors and gorgeous dark blue shutters on the windows, and the street has a memorial to those residents who died in war. They will, however, doubtless cost as much as a 14-bedroom house with own swimming pool in the midlands. 

@Marty - I'd happily live in Clapton, but it could seem rough if you're used to leafy suburbs or whatever. Same for Dalston.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2008)

scifisam said:


> @Marty - I'd happily live in Clapton, but it could seem rough if you're used to leafy suburbs or whatever. Same for Dalston.



true - my home town in bath


----------



## Thora (Mar 23, 2008)

Most of London probably seems a bit rough if you're used to leafy suburbs though!  If the OP's been living in Mile End then Hackney's not going to be much of a shocker.


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 23, 2008)

i've always thought that forest gate was reasonably ok, and the area around mile end park seems nice

i may be talking bollocks on the forest gate front, so correct me if i'm wrong

but the whole issue of either commuting from home and or finging somewhere to rent put me off QMUL

 edit: i re-read the thread, scifisam is wise, and correct


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 23, 2008)

editor said:


> I've lived all around East London: Plaistow, Leytonstone, Leyton, Walthamstow, East Ham and West Ham and I can't say I'm in a rush to go back.
> 
> Mile End is pretty good though, but it gets pricey as you drift towards trendy Shored itch.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't move to places like Manor Park, Plaistow or East Ham. They're awful, soulless areas. Manor Park is particularly depressing.



I'll second all of that. The east is only really decent if you're fairly central or if you're close enough to a tube to take you fairly central (or elsewhere) for socialising.

I live Mile End at the moment and have lived further east but, like editor says, the prices of rent are about the only decent thing about living further-out east and not the areas themselves.

But then that could be said about a lot of areas in London.

Including Brixon if it's not your bag


----------



## ampsmile (Mar 24, 2008)

lots of positive views on bethnal green - looking like a good option.
so far moving to the east hasn't been that much of a shock, having lived in urban areas before london..maybe i'll change my mind if i move further east.
regarding the post which commented on the areas around the DLR - i have noticed some cheap-ish houses/flats around there for what seems to be nice accomodation, is it that much of a ghost town? hmm, perhaps my studies would be grateful of such a place in london! i guess it's all about finding a balance
will keep looking!
thanks again for all the input

-dave


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 24, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Then there are the places along the DLR. Some of them are weird ghost towns even though they've just been built, like the area around Mudchute, but you can get OK places there without paying too much.



I looked at a place in Mudchute when I was moving to London.  It's a funny place, although it is comparatively cheap.  Tbh I don't think I could live in Mudchute, though: I'd never be able to keep a straight face when giving someone my address!


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 24, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I can't think of any 'good' places on the DLR - Poplar at a push, 'cos at least it's a real place if not very inviting, the rest are just Barret homes and roads, nothing to do with London per se.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Off the top of my head, I can't think of any 'good' places on the DLR - Poplar at a push, 'cos at least it's a real place if not very inviting, the rest are just Barret homes and roads, nothing to do with London per se.



ITA - those areas are soulless and placeless. But they're also not too expensve, have good transport and not high crime rates, so it depends what you're looking for, really. 

Plus, surely they'll start to improve at some point - there are people living there, surely some sort of community will arise? Mind you, it still hasn't at Chafford Hundred.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 24, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I looked at a place in Mudchute when I was moving to London.  It's a funny place, although it is comparatively cheap.  Tbh I don't think I could live in Mudchute, though: I'd never be able to keep a straight face when giving someone my address!



Lmao 

Or explaining why you chose to move there!

The Isle of Dogs is dead on a weekend and full of "I'm not racist, but...." types in case anyone is wondering. I suffered it for about 8 months.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i think he's exaggerating the dangers tbh



Yes, he even ranted at me once about how dangerous Walthamstow Marshes were!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd go for Bethnal Green too. You can walk to many central places easily from there - this always gets my vote!
Plus all the other things that other posters have said. It's so close to Shoreditch, etc., and yet, if you actually moved to Shoreditch etc you'd need to pay one million pounds.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2008)

*feels very proud to be living in Bethnal Green*

Can you believe  got this place through a home swap? Someone actually gave me this beautiful, listed-building, well-kept ground-floor flat in a great location for my 3rd floor Barratt Homes style place in Grays, Essex. I don't think she's been sectioned yet, either!


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 24, 2008)

How does a home swap work?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> How does a home swap work?



it's when housing association or council tenants swap tenancies...has to be agreed by the landlord, they sign over eachother's tenancies and swap homes


----------



## scifisam (Mar 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's when housing association or council tenants swap tenancies...has to be agreed by the landlord, they sign over eachother's tenancies and swap homes



Yup. I did mine through homes.co.uk and it took a bloody long time and lots of money, but was worth it.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 25, 2008)

ampsmile said:


> Greetings all, i've been a member for some time - but never did get around to posting anything!
> 
> Anyway, i come in search of advice.
> 
> ...



You didn't mention cash in your post so I'm goona tell you a few places I've lived or would like to live that I rated. Each one for a different reason. 

Bethnal Green
Victoria Park
London Fields
Walthamstow Village
Bow Quarter
Ilford

Avoid like the plague : Canning Town, Poplar, Stratford, Manor Park, Beckton, The Dockland, Barking, Dagenham, Plaistow.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 25, 2008)

scifisam said:


> *feels very proud to be living in Bethnal Green*



That was one of my favourite places to live ever.

Many a fine sunset was watched from the balcony of the Cavalier or the deck of the Pub in the Park.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> That was one of my favourite places to live ever.
> 
> Many a fine sunset was watched from the balcony of the Cavalier or the deck of the Pub in the Park.



Er....Pub on Park is hardly Bethnal Green!


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 25, 2008)

It's like 5 mins walk from Bethnal Green road. Hardly matters what area it's technically in.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

i went to QMW uni. and in my three years there i lived in mile end. ace transport links, close to victoria park and roman road, lots going on in bethnal green, whitechaple, dalston and shoreditch (but not quite as hectic as these areas), lots of lovely houses - i'd move back in a shot


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 25, 2008)

Brixton.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 25, 2008)

I vote Bethnal Green, The missus lives there and it's great.


----------



## ethel (Mar 25, 2008)

aww..i like east ham.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Brixton.



yeh. not exactly east-london though is it? and it's a fair schlep from his/her uni. still, other than that (and the fact that most of the mentals in london choose to hang outside of the tube station there 24/7), brilliant suggestion!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh. not exactly east-london though is it? and it's a fair schlep from his/her uni. still, other than that (and the fact that most of the mentals in london choose to hang outside of the tube station there 24/7), brilliant suggestion!




I thought so.     It's the best place and the rest of you who don't live here are just jealous.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i went to QMW uni.



Did you?

Some of my best nights were at E1.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I thought so.     It's the best place and the rest of you who don't live here are just jealous.



heh. i moved from east to brixton a few years back. then i moved up to streatham. the streatham bit was nice but the brixton bit was always, unremittingly, hellish


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Did you?
> 
> Some of my best nights were at E1.



no way!

when were you there?? or was it just E1 you frequented? (closed down now apparently  )


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> when were you there?? or was it just E1 you frequented? (closed down now apparently  )



It was open as of last year.  I've never been, but Jeff was shagging one of the bar staff there.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> It was open as of last year.  I've never been, but Jeff was shagging one of the bar staff there.



eh someone told me it was shut cos the students who were at the uni weren't feeling it so much these days 

(who is jeff?)


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 25, 2008)

My ex - posts here very occasionally.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

ah. i see


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> no way!
> 
> when were you there?? or was it just E1 you frequented? (closed down now apparently  )



I didn't study there but... 7 or 8 years ago... one of the guys I lived with did so we went a few times. And they were _all_ good.

You can't ask for more than that, really. 

And just up the road the New Globe used to stay open till the early hours... a couple of beers and student nurse or two (for company, of course) by the canalside. Happy days.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 25, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I didn't study there but... 7 or 8 years ago... one of the guys I lived with did so we went a few times. And they were _all_ good.
> 
> You can't ask for more than that, really.
> 
> And just up the road the New Globe used to stay open till the early hours... a couple of beers and student nurse or two (for company, of course) by the canalside. Happy days.



heh round the same time i was there. knew the new globe very well too


----------



## Lea (Mar 25, 2008)

I used to live in Bethnal Green which I liked at the time. But most people here on U75 seem to think that its crap.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 25, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Pig even protested when I wanted to apply for work at Clissold Leisure Centre.



only cos he doesn't want to have to dig you out of it when the ceiling colaspes again


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lea said:


> I used to live in Bethnal Green which I liked at the time. But most people here on U75 seem to think that its crap.



i like bethnal green


----------



## ampsmile (Mar 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> eh someone told me it was shut cos the students who were at the uni weren't feeling it so much these days
> 
> (who is jeff?)



as far as i know it's still open, i went for the first time just before the end of christmas.
my mate decided to get drunk and open a tab, then leave his id/card behind the bar!
fun times!!


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> heh round the same time i was there. knew the new globe very well too


 
And spliffs on the Green Bridge?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> That was one of my favourite places to live ever.
> 
> Many a fine sunset was watched from the balcony of the Cavalier or the deck of the Pub in the Park.



Great pub, but I'm reclaiming it on Hackney's behalf!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> And spliffs on the Green Bridge?



nah. more like lines in the loos


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 26, 2008)

what's wrong with mudchute?  not that i've lived there, but i have lived on the isle of dogs and really liked it - it's nice and quiet, there's some good riverside walks, the gun is a great pub to spend an afternoon, and it's within easy reach of greenwich, as well as the city, canary wharf, and the A12/A13.

i now live in stratford, which is not nearly as nice (or quiet) but i've grown accustomed to stratford and it's not without it's charms.  again, it's got good transport links, the shopping centre actually has useful stores like a woolies, (and unlike when canary wharf, which was out nearest place at isle of dogs,) the picture house shows good films at good value, and the king eddy is a fantastic, grade II listed pub.  aside from the thugs it's not so bad.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Great pub, but I'm reclaiming it on Hackney's behalf!



I think the pub might be somewhat miffed... it's claiming to be london fields... rather than hackney...


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> nah. more like lines in the loos


 
Then I probably checked you out as I walked past the queues...


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 26, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I think the pub might be somewhat miffed... it's claiming to be london fields... rather than hackney...


 
I played football with Paul Tonkinson in London Fields. Not a hugely interesting story except that he was quite good. But irritating every time he scored.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Great pub, but I'm reclaiming it on Hackney's behalf!


 
That means you're going to take The Dove too, doesn't it?...


----------

